# Buddy got his S14 in!



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

Well, after a lot of talking, debating, and waiting, the motor arrived last sunday and we finally got some pics takin to post here!

what ya think?


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Oooh pretty :crazy: 
Where u order it from?
When u putting it in?


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

Got it from Project Silvia (now known as Project Nissan).
I don't remember exactly, but i believe the time frame was the next month or so.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

surprised u didnt get a clip


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

well, there's a story to that...

we were gonna get a clip, but Project Nissan decided that they will no longer sell clips. Instead, they will sell you a motor with everything you could possibly need for a swap, plus some modifications. They are only selling modded engines. It gives them the opportunity to make more money. Since my buddy and I are on pretty good terms with the owner, my buddy was going to be the first and he was gonna get the motor with aftermarket valve springs and the engine for $3700 which is $200 more than the clip. We figured, not bad for an S14. I forgot exactly why, but something happened with the deal on the valve springs, so he just got the motor and a lot of the key pieces of the front clip for $3500. The owners good friend will be helping us with the swap and the owner himself will most likely be stopping by while we are doing it...

should be a fun couple of days... hehe


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Man!!! I wish i was in Texas!!! I wanna learn how to put a Sr in!!!

<---(good free labor)


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

very nice.. *thumbsup* 

we need more smilies..


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

When he called me and told me the he had the motor is was :fluffy:

I told him we should :cheers: to celebrate.

I got a lil







and wanted to see







but he was against it. So I see this girl and i'm like







. So I go over there and talk to her a bit. As we are talking I realize that I'm not really paying attention, it's just







so I decide my search for :banhump: was over. I figured i'd go home and









So I went home and







because of too much alcohol... 

my fun fake smilie story... hehe


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Your a mod right?


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

haha.. why you say that?


----------



## V8SHO (Sep 30, 2003)

Just wondering if any one was interested in a Blitz Access ecu that i just recieved with a front clip. The case stickers are intact. Contact me at work (706)733-8899 at Augusta Customs in Augusta,Ga . We specilize in nissan swaps, clips, and all other jdm parts. Thanx, J.C.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

V8SHO said:


> *Just wondering if any one was interested in a Blitz Access ecu that i just recieved with a front clip. The case stickers are intact. Contact me at work (706)733-8899 at Augusta Customs in Augusta,Ga . We specilize in nissan swaps, clips, and all other jdm parts. Thanx, J.C. *


pardon the ignorance... what is different about it...?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

azRPS13 said:


> * Your a mod right? *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAH ROFLMFAO HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------

